# Seeking 6 month rental



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - we are planning to rent a property that sleeps 4 in the Silver Coast from Sept for 6 months to see whether we like Portugal and whether we would like to settle there. At the moment we are considering Sao Martino do porto because it has been recommended but we are happy to be guided area wise. <snip>

Thanks Beverley


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Beverley,
Would you consider inland? It would be much cheaper. I can have a look at the local markets for you and see what the going rate is.
James


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

silvers said:


> Dear Beverley,
> Would you consider inland? It would be much cheaper. I can have a look at the local markets for you and see what the going rate is.
> James


That's really kind of you. Are getting very good quotes at the moment on the coast and we could end up living there if after the 6 mths we like it so it would probably make sense to stay within the silver coast and environs. Are finding that people are willing to come down to around 450 euros per month inc utilities.
Thanks again
Beverley


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

TBH that is a really good price. By inland I didn't mean too far, just away from the coast where prices tend to be sky high, but if you are getting quoted 450, I would say take it.
When you get here, if you need any help, just drop me a line.
I'm not an agent and have nothing to sell you.
James


----------



## DXBME (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Beverley,
Although I am based in Dubai I am originally from St. Martinho Do Porto region.
Euro 450 including utilities seems very cheap but it all depends on the condition of accommodation being offered!!!!


----------



## sao1954 (Jun 6, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Hi everyone - we are planning to rent a property that sleeps 4 in the Silver Coast from Sept for 6 months to see whether we like Portugal and whether we would like to settle there. At the moment we are considering Sao Martino do porto because it has been recommended but we are happy to be guided area wise. <snip>
> 
> Thanks Beverley



I know of a place you might be interested...to bad it can't be posted here, i thought this forum was to help people, but in fact it's not...sorry I thought I could help you, but my original post was deleted...they say was advertisment, I was just trying to give as much information to you as possible...


----------



## debbie48 (Jun 14, 2009)

*house for sale or rent*



beverleyp said:


> Hi everyone - we are planning to rent a property that sleeps 4 in the Silver Coast from Sept for 6 months to see whether we like Portugal and whether we would like to settle there. At the moment we are considering Sao Martino do porto because it has been recommended but we are happy to be guided area wise. <snip>
> 
> Thanks Beverley


hya, i have a 3/4 bed room house in serra del rei silver coast near peniche for sale or you can rent long term if you wish.Debbie [email protected]


----------



## debbie48 (Jun 14, 2009)

*house rental*



beverleyp said:


> Hi everyone - we are planning to rent a property that sleeps 4 in the Silver Coast from Sept for 6 months to see whether we like Portugal and whether we would like to settle there. At the moment we are considering Sao Martino do porto because it has been recommended but we are happy to be guided area wise. <snip>
> 
> Thanks Beverley


hya i have a 3/4 bedroom house for sale but can be rented fully furnished its in serra del rei near peniche about 30 mins from sam martinho Regards DEBBIE


----------



## debbie48 (Jun 14, 2009)

*house sale or rent*



debbie48 said:


> hya i have a 3/4 bedroom house for sale but can be rented fully furnished its in serra del rei near peniche about 30 mins from sam martinho Regards DEBBIE


[email protected]


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

*More info please*



debbie48 said:


> hya i have a 3/4 bedroom house for sale but can be rented fully furnished its in serra del rei near peniche about 30 mins from sam martinho Regards DEBBIE


Hi Debbie - thanks for letting me know. Can I have more details on that please i.e. price for rental + purchase. Is there online info and pics?


----------

